# Not Always Interested in Food



## Sage813 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello!
Sage (our 13.5 week old V) has been a pretty voracious water since we brought her home. But every once in awhile she will stop being interested in food. We feed Puppy Orijen. She really likes it... Most of the time. I read that it could just be that she isn't going through a growth spurt but she is barely eating anything. Any advice?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Mine did this too. I think it's pretty normal. We also fed puppy Orijen. Sometimes, I would hand feed her or mix in a little cooked lean ground beef to entice her to eat and it worked. If her health and activity level etc. are all fine, I would not worry about it. She will eat if she's hungry.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

When Bella does this we put a little tuna in with her food, she soon eats the lot. You could try that


----------

